# Update on prayer requests for my Mom



## groundhawg (Nov 16, 2016)

Good evening.  I do not have the composer to share many thoughts right now so I will paste a couple of comments taken from Mom’s obituary.

Susie Viola (Griggs) Thomas, 81, beloved wife of James O. Thomas peacefully entered her heavenly home on Wednesday, November 16, 2016 after a courageous battle with several health issues.  She was a loving and caring Wife to her husband, Mother to her children, grandchildren, great-grandchildren, family and friends. She worked tirelessly her entire life to care for them and was a perfect example of a Proverbs 31 woman.

Thanks to all for your prayers.


----------



## creekrunner (Nov 16, 2016)

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2016)

My condolences and prayers for you and the entire Family, groundhawg.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 16, 2016)

Greg, thankyou for sharing the good testimony of your mom's faith. I can tell from your posts you loved her very much. I know the days ahead will be hard for you and especially your dad but there is One who cares and He will strengthen you. I'm praying still.


----------



## roscoe54 (Nov 17, 2016)

Prayers for you and family. Your Mom was blessed to have a son like you.


----------



## cr00241 (Nov 17, 2016)

Praying for you and your family. I pray you find peace in knowing where she is now.


----------



## rydert (Nov 17, 2016)

prayers sent for you and your family.....


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 17, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Greg, thankyou for sharing the good testimony of your mom's faith. I can tell from your posts you loved her very much. I know the days ahead will be hard for you and especially your dad but *there is One who cares and He will strengthen you. I'm praying still*.



Amen!

Praying for you and your family brother. Hang in there man.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 17, 2016)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2016)

My condolences.


----------

